

Facebook Deals to take on Groupon - jonknee
http://www.facebook.com/deals

======
arkitaip
Not exactly news: [http://blogs.forbes.com/mikeisaac/2010/11/03/facebook-
announ...](http://blogs.forbes.com/mikeisaac/2010/11/03/facebook-announces-
deals-program-is-this-the-death-knell-of-groupon-and-foursquare/)

[http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-deals-groupon-
video-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-deals-groupon-
video-2010-11)

